# Dual Dash Cam Suggestions



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello.

Looking to get a dual dash cam, front and interior. Not looking to break the bank, but hoping for something that is decent quality and at least 2K or greater front while also 1080 interior. I know the coxpal is well reviewed but unfortunately the 1080 front while in dual mode is a bit of a turnoff as I'm not sure how well a 1080 image will capture license plate numbers, street signs, etc.

Anyone got any other suggestions or recommendations? Would I be better off just getting two smaller cameras, a 4k for front and a 1080 for interior? Since we all know uber gives no ****s about video evidence against a pax, is an interior cam even really worth it at the expense of quality front facing? Hell, dumb pax might see the front facing and just assume it's dual and not act up lol.

I stumbled across this one, which seems to be about the same quality/design as the coxpal but at least allows 2K front in dual mode. But I'm leery because I'm unfamiliar with the brand/manufacture, possible cheap ass knock off product?
Redtiger F7N


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Are you looking for good, or cheap?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Are you looking for good, or cheap?


That's an oxymoron, like Jumbo Shrimp.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> That's an oxymoron, like Jumbo Shrimp.


I said good OR cheap. Question, not an oxymoron. Good AND cheap, now that’s an oxymoron.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Lol, well not top of the line, but definitely not anything too cheap and crappy (thus my hesitancy about the RedTiger). Preferably anything decent enough to catch a license plate while cabin quality is tolerable in the 150-250 range.

Research is telling me i'll probably have to suck it up and just get a 1080 front and caben if i want any decent quality in that range. Any experiences with front 1080 and license plate numbers/street signs?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Nythain said:


> Lol, well not top of the line, but definitely not anything too cheap and crappy (thus my hesitancy about the RedTiger). Preferably anything decent enough to catch a license plate while cabin quality is tolerable in the 150-250 range.
> 
> Research is telling me i'll probably have to suck it up and just get a 1080 front and caben if i want any decent quality in that range. Any experiences with front 1080 and license plate numbers/street signs?


Vantrue N4 is excellent. Records in 4k too.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Nythain said:


> Lol, well not top of the line, but definitely not anything too cheap and crappy (thus my hesitancy about the RedTiger). Preferably anything decent enough to catch a license plate while cabin quality is tolerable in the 150-250 range.
> 
> Research is telling me i'll probably have to suck it up and just get a 1080 front and caben if i want any decent quality in that range. Any experiences with front 1080 and license plate numbers/street signs?


As always, I recommend BlackVue. 1, because they’re the oldest name in the dashcam game, 2, because they have the most features, and lastly because I have the very 1st one I ever bought 10 years ago, and it still works like a champ. All told I own 6 of them, and 2 900s IR still in use.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Vantrue N4 is excellent. Records in 4k too.


Vantrue is passable now that they’ve finally stopped using batteries. The problem is no wifi access. That’s unbelievable, as even the junk cameras do. Also, 4K doesn’t mean a thing in dashcam world. FPS is king. FPS is what catches license plates, not resolution.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Vantrue is passable now that they’ve finally stopped using batteries. The problem is no wifi access. That’s unbelievable, as even the junk cameras do. Also, 4K doesn’t mean a thing in dashcam world. FPS is king. FPS is what catches license plates, not resolution.


Well hell, see this is why i ask questions lol. Looking at the wrong marketing tactic


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Nythain said:


> Since we all know uber gives no ****s about video evidence against a pax, is an interior cam even really worth it at the expense of quality front facing? Hell, dumb pax might see the front facing and just assume it's dual and not act up lol.


During an Uber investigation of a (false) allegation against me, the investigator DID ask me for dashcam footage.

I have my camera registered on the Uber app.
I had a recent fare dispute where my earnings were taken away from me.
I fought it but Uber support was slacking.
I then told them I have dashcam footage if they wanted it, and the issue was then quickly resolved.
Of course we'll never know if that was the reason, but I like to think so.

As for wondering about having a rear facing camera at all, don't think about just Uber but think about bigger things like accidents, assault, molestation, rape, etc. accusations that are more serious than an Uber deactivation.

I was in a rear end accident, and a forward facing only camera would not be very helpful. The rear facing in cabin camera showed better what happened, and the impact on the driver and riders, and importantly, that I was not at fault.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Nythain said:


> Hello.
> 
> Looking to get a dual dash cam, front and interior. Not looking to break the bank, but hoping for something that is decent quality and at least 2K or greater front while also 1080 interior. I know the coxpal is well reviewed but unfortunately the 1080 front while in dual mode is a bit of a turnoff as I'm not sure how well a 1080 image will capture license plate numbers, street signs, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your trust to our COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam, regarding your concerns:

1, 4K or 2K is undoubtedly more clearer than 1080P, but there are 2 derived problems:

Generates more heat, if no excellent cooling solution, the lifespan of the dash cam will be greatly reduced;
Consumes more storage space, less video clips can be saved by a same size microSD card. 
2, In my personal opinion, the resolution is not the higher, the better, dual 1080P is indeed the optimum balance between image clarity and camera reliability and storage space, although we are also developing 3-channel dash cam based on 2K + 1080P + 1080P.

3, In addition, there are also many dash cameras which claimed 2K/4K but in fact they are 1080P/2K only, i.e.they are being exaggeratedly advertised, for example:

Image sensor IMX307 = 2-mega pixels = 1080P only; i.e. if the dash cam with IMX307 image sensor but claimed 2K, it is not true;
Image sensor IMX335 = 5-mega pixels = 1600P max; i.e. if the dash cam with IMX335 image sensor but claimed 4K, it is not true; 
4, At last, IMX415 is indeed true 4K.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Nythain said:


> possible cheap ass knock off product?
> Redtiger F7N


Recommend our B4K and an optional Rear cam for that price!








Great Deal on a Great Dashcam


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08LTWG5LG I have it and it works great $99!




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

estore009 said:


> Recommend our B4K and an optional Rear cam for that price!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t buy this. It’s garbage.


----------

